# wo finde ich reason tutorials?



## sirredy (23. Februar 2005)

ich hab ja schon dieses forum durchsucht aber finde nirgends tutorials für reason...! ich suche tutorials wo alles vom ersten schritt an erklärt ist. zur zeit bekomme ich dort kein einzigen ton raus. wäre nett wenn da jemand was für mich wüsste. 

und meine zweite frage: gibt es irgendwo languagefiles für reason, denn meins ist zur zeit nur englisch, und ich denke auf deutsch macht sich es etwas leichter wenn man anfänger ist.

danke schonmal ... gruß =)


----------



## StrangeBeatz (23. Februar 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials154533.html


----------



## liquidbeats (23. Februar 2005)

mir war so als hätt ich da mal was gesehen
www.djtutorials.de
bin mir jetzt aber nicht so Hundertprozentig sicher.
Gruß


----------



## BeaTBoxX (24. Februar 2005)

liquidbeats hat gesagt.:
			
		

> mir war so als hätt ich da mal was gesehen
> www.djtutorials.de
> bin mir jetzt aber nicht so Hundertprozentig sicher.
> Gruß


   
Nachtigal ich hör dir trapsen 

Aber is ne Gute Seite , kann ich nur empfehlen


----------



## getimo (22. Januar 2008)

Da würde mir noch http://www.youproduce.net einfallen. Sind halt größtenteils kostenlose video tutorials auf Englisch, aber das macht gar nichts, man kann ja zuschauen 

getimo


----------



## wiseguy2010 (23. Oktober 2010)

Sehr gute Reason Tutorials gibts auch auf BMP Das ist die Homepage von so ner audiodesign firma. So weit ich das bisher festellen konnte erweitern die auch regelmäßig die tutorials.


----------



## sight011 (24. Oktober 2010)

Es wäre vielleicht ganz gut zu wissen was für einen Themenbereich Du suchst 

Dann können dir die Leute spezifisch Tipps geben 


Ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass Du bei You-Tube auch einfach mal "reason Tutorials deutsch" eingeben kannst 


MfG sighto


----------



## bokay (29. Oktober 2010)

Hallo,

auf der Herstellerwebseite vorbei zu schauen, kann sicher auch nicht schaden


----------

